# Custom length axles



## J&Jfabrications (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys. We have a few new lifts about to be started and was looking to maybe use rhino axles. Can we get these in custom lengths? Thanks for the help.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless things have changed somewhat recently, they don't offer custom lengths. - They're mass production, over-seas.


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

No they do not do custom length axles.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

go gorilla or turner only ones that custom and worth a ****


----------

